# rocket fausto modifications



## rynogee (Jul 18, 2016)

our rocket fausto has turned into a real clump monster of late. We've cleaned it pretty darn thoroughly, but find it to be pretty clumpy. Are there modifications people have undertaken to try and improve the grinder? I have seen when cleaning there is a flap / grate of sorts in the grind path. Or is clumpiness with this thing something to accept for the design?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Replace the flap?


----------



## Nikko (Aug 20, 2014)

If it was not clumping before, what has changed?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Nikko said:


> If it was not clumping before, what has changed?


The flap? Perhaps it like the mythos, the clump crusher on that needs replacing in cafes pretty often.


----------

